# Aurora Gold Knight Revell Issue.



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

This great kit will be shipping later this week from Megahobby. Get your order in as the preorders have been brisk for this kit. A GREAT DEAL FOR 21.95.
www.megahobby.com 
http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?find=GOLD+KNIGHT


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A real Golden kit.Can hardly wait to get it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Just placed the order with you boys this morning...

Z
*


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

thank you for the order!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

An original issue,painted many years ago


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nicely done falcon.:thumbsup:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got my Gold Knight at Hobby Town USA, does anyone have links to photographs of the real Gold Knight in a museum in England ? I've seen some photographs but they were all too dark, thank you. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starduster said:


> I just got my Gold Knight at Hobby Town USA, does anyone have links to photographs of the real Gold Knight in a museum in England ? I've seen some photographs but they were all too dark, thank you. Karl


I think I posted a pic of the piece when I posted pics of the armor the Red Knight was based on. I had a thread on the Red Knight kit last year.

The suit of armor is in the Wallace Collection.

http://www.willspad.com/images/gothichorse.jpg


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes this one of the photos, are there any other photos that show more detail ?
thanks for the photo. Karl


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

This may be slightly off thread.... but here's a photo of my Aurora Gold Knight I built back around 1967 I would have been 12 years old. I don't have this one anymore... but I do have an original that I want to do sometime. It's a really nice kit... lots of work... really cool when finished! - Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starduster said:


> Yes this one of the photos, are there any other photos that show more detail ?
> thanks for the photo. Karl


I googled around for stuff like "Wallace Collection Armour", "Wallace Collection Mounted" etc...

The back of the Knight

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k...lection-gallery_14_411386m-Andrea-Carloni.jpg

The knight in a newer pose (?)

http://www.ruble-enterprises.com/image_page/horse4.jpg

Old picture

http://www.thecityreview.com/wally10.gif

Hes here too (might have to get past a weird ad)

http://marinni.livejournal.com/692408.html


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im almost finished with my re release build. What a great kit. I will post pics when i am finished. Horse is a ton of seam clean up. Same horse as the Confederate raider


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks dklance you did a great job on that knight, looks great too bad you haven't got it anymore. and those links you posted djnick66 will be quite a help, wow what an array of armor even for dogs thanks. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is one kit I have always wanted. Back in the early 1970s they had one in an open box over at Colonial Photo and Hobbies in Orlando, FL. It wasn't even in the kit aisle, as I recall. I always wanted the Gold Knight, and did build the Black Knight and Blue Knights. A very early issue of Scale Modeller magazine (NOT Fine Scale) from the 60s featured this kit on the cover. My dad still has that magazine. I need to get it out and read what they had to say back then!

If I can find the magazine, perhaps I will scan the article.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I picked mine up on Monday! What a great kit and value for the size!

I can't wait to crack it open and get building it!

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news! I ordered mine today! I've been looking forward to this for a long loooong time.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

here is the link to my completed kit . I just completed it. Enjoy
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3802055#post3802055


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I picked mine up on Monday! What a great kit and value for the size!
> 
> I can't wait to crack it open and get building it!
> 
> MMM


 :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just checked my tracking info, my kits should arrive tomorrow! Whooo hoooo!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I started building mine. Molding is ROUGH... The horse in particular is BAD and I am working now on my third layer of putty. 

The instructions are poor. I wish I had a copy of the originals just for fun.

The molding on the knight looks a bit better. I dont see much problems there compared to the horse.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Opened mine last knight, the horse does have a bit of flash, esp around the forehead area that must be trimmed for a good fit. and one of the pins on a leg lost its corresponding connecting hole. I just removed the offending pin. Interesting to see all the parts on the sprues and to see how it was all laid out in the original molds. The horse is a bit rough, but the mold is as old as me (54) and there are no problems that cant be overcome. The intrustions are pretty clear, just diagrams with no written intructions, but well drawn. The one mistake I noted was a knee cop fan being shown backwards (pt 28, rt knee guard, the scalloped part should face the rear, as is shown on the left examople) the The box art is nice, not as good as the Aurora 2nd issue kit, by any means, but better than some they have done. Remember the Luminators? LOL. All in all I'm tickled pink to see this one back on the shelves after sooo many years. To make it more historically accurate, I'm painting mine a steel colour as the originals. While I love the Aurora metalic colour plastics, they did seem touse them as a gimmick with the knights. There was blackend and blued armour, and polished steel. Some had gilding or lamp black in the etched areas, but no armours were completely gilded in the late 15th cent. It was super rare in the mid to late 16th cent. unheartd of in the 15th. The Red knight of Viena and the green knight they had planned also fall into the catagory of a type of decoration that was never actually done. Ahh well, enough with the history lessons.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is an interesting written analysis on the suit of armor the kit is based on. Aparently someone wrote a research paper on it, and thats still online although all the corresponding photos do not appear. Its a real suit of German Gothic combat armor that came on the market in the 19th century. The armor for the horse is largely original and from the same set of armor. But the rider's armor is cobbled together from mis matched parts. For example one arm was from a totally different suit and the gauntlets were made new in the late 19th century. The way the suit was put together is not quite right either with some parts backwards, upside down, etc. Several restorations have been done and a new arm was made by the holders of the Wallace Collection to match the "original" arm. The pose and sit are not great and for a mounted knight he as a very short infantry type sword. During World War II someone stole or tried to steal the spurs off the figure.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I just ordered mine yesterday! It will be there next week! SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

djnick66, how about a link? Tried googling and got bumpkiss.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.wallacecollection.org/thecollection/collections/armsandarmour this shows the back, scroll down for it. http://www.myarmoury.com/mobile/thread.php?topic_id=21487 and a study, http://gladius.revistas.csic.es/index.php/gladius/article/download/88/89


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Otto you beat me to it. Its easy to google Wallace Collection Mounted Armour or Mounted Knight for assorted info.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I found the Wallace Collection, no problem, I didn't notice the research paper you were talking about. Guess I'll have to check it out again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its the third link otto put up


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine arrived today from Megahobby (thanks folks for a great service:thumbsup. 

Ahh, the memories it brought back - I still have the odd bits 'n pieces from the Aurora version - can't believe I tried to convert it into something else and failed miserably, and spent many years hoping to find this again.

I figured that it will still be cheaper to order from the US of A (inc. shipping $49) than wait for it to become available in the UK, I can't believe the price is so low in USA where it will probabally retail over here for somewhere in the region of £60+ ($90).

Like Otto, I will finish mine off in a more realistic steel colour (with some artistic licence based on fond memories of one that an uncle of mine had painted up).

So whoever decided to re-release this, many thanks:dude:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just picked up mine yesterday. Great to see this again. I rememeber building this when it first came out but I never painted it. Just have to figure out wether to do it in gold or the original steel. Maybe a gold tinted silver. Decisions decisions.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if the Prototype Green Knight will ever be released.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I wonder if the Prototype Green Knight will ever be released.


I believe Aurora only had the hand cut acetate pattern and no actual mold


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You are right,only the sculpture was made.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is the Gold Knight in exact scale with the other Knights.Is the Gold Knight's box bigger today than the original Aurora box.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, same scale, the box is a bit deeper than the original at 3 1/2" thick.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I was in Hobbytown today. Guy there said he had sold out of all the red knights he could get and, at the time, had only one gold knight left. FWIW....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you compare the standing knights and gold knight their heights are all over the place.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The Gold knights shins are shorter, and his hands are a bit smaller. Body and arm and head lenghts are otherwise the same as the Silver knight. I chalk it up to difference in heights more than scale. ( really its a slight proportion issue.) Roughly they are all about the same. They look great displayed together. Not that far off.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

As far as the Green Knight goes the original sold on ebay a couple of years back for around 4K. I have pics that I got from the listing. If I can figure out how to put them up I will.I dont have a URL of the pics, just some jpegs.Any help as far as inserting the pics go let me know.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

here's some Green Knight photos and the write up below the photos:
http://www.bucwheat.com/grnknt.htm


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

billy b said:


> As far as the Green Knight goes the original sold on ebay a couple of years back for around 4K. I have pics that I got from the listing. If I can figure out how to put them up I will.I dont have a URL of the pics, just some jpegs.Any help as far as inserting the pics go let me know.


First off open a photos section for yourself. Then upload the photo using the tools into your photo section on Hobbytalk. Now open the photo once you get it uploaded. Then right click on the photo and copy the link. Start your post in the forums and then to imbed the photo use this syntax:










That will make the photo appear in your post. Fairly easy once you get the hang of it. If you screw up then simply edit your post and fix it.

Bob K.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Buc said:


> here's some Green Knight photos and the write up below the photos:
> http://www.bucwheat.com/grnknt.htm



Thanks! I'd almost forgotten about the Green knight!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> This is one kit I have always wanted. Back in the early 1970s they had one in an open box over at Colonial Photo and Hobbies in Orlando, FL. It wasn't even in the kit aisle, as I recall. I always wanted the Gold Knight, and did build the Black Knight and Blue Knights. A very early issue of Scale Modeller magazine (NOT Fine Scale) from the 60s featured this kit on the cover. My dad still has that magazine. I need to get it out and read what they had to say back then!
> 
> If I can find the magazine, perhaps I will scan the article.


That's the hobby shop that I always visit cause they got everything. They got a few aisles for the models and it's packed with so much train stuff for all the scales.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> That's the hobby shop that I always visit cause they got everything. They got a few aisles for the models and it's packed with so much train stuff for all the scales.


It used to be good... especially back in the 70s and 80s. Now, not so much. Its not "bad" but its a shadow of its former self. The kits are up front and while they have a lot of shelf area, the shelves are fairly low on stock. I visit family over in Orlando regularly and stop in at Colonial every couple of weeks but I think they have had new kits (that I noticed) maybe twice. And most of what they sell is sort of garden variety Revell and Tamiya stuff. I have left many a time without buying anything at all. Thats kinda sad since they are about a 140 mile round trip and I hate to go home without even a jar of paint or tube of putty (but they are slow to restock...).


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

If I woulda seen one in the 70's I would have pooped my pants! I remember writing Aurora in about 68 asking if there was any way I could get one! Hopeing they may have had a few stashed away, or maybe if they had plans to reissue it. They replied to my letter, saying they had nada, and had no plans to reissue in the near future. I was bummed. I had the second issue, but played with it till it was in pieces and mom tossed em, as moms often do.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> It used to be good... especially back in the 70s and 80s. Now, not so much. Its not "bad" but its a shadow of its former self. The kits are up front and while they have a lot of shelf area, the shelves are fairly low on stock. I visit family over in Orlando regularly and stop in at Colonial every couple of weeks but I think they have had new kits (that I noticed) maybe twice. And most of what they sell is sort of garden variety Revell and Tamiya stuff. I have left many a time without buying anything at all. Thats kinda sad since they are about a 140 mile round trip and I hate to go home without even a jar of paint or tube of putty (but they are slow to restock...).


I pop in there almost every time I am in Orlando. In fact I am taking my wife to Orlando for her birthday on Tuesday and that will be "my" stop for the day. She gets to pick the rest of our stops. I would call it a fair hobby shop. If you like trains it looks like it would be a great place to stop. I will agree that the plastic model selection is mediocre. I do pick up paints and maybe glue when I am in there and will be looking for metallic green paint for the My Favorite Martian kit Tuesday. I also will pick up balsa and maybe tool items or such. I don't know if I have ever bought a model in the place and if so only once or twice. I have been visiting the place on and off since the early 70s while in college in Orlando. I think you guys know it is in an old Publix building.

Bob K.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> It used to be good... especially back in the 70s and 80s. Now, not so much. Its not "bad" but its a shadow of its former self. The kits are up front and while they have a lot of shelf area, the shelves are fairly low on stock. I visit family over in Orlando regularly and stop in at Colonial every couple of weeks but I think they have had new kits (that I noticed) maybe twice. And most of what they sell is sort of garden variety Revell and Tamiya stuff. I have left many a time without buying anything at all. Thats kinda sad since they are about a 140 mile round trip and I hate to go home without even a jar of paint or tube of putty (but they are slow to restock...).


Yes, from my own observation of this Hobby Shop, they have a few aisles for models but they don't stock a lot of them, In fact, the shelves are kind of empty. It's ironic cause they stock many kinds of paints in enamel, acrylic, but not enough of the main ingredient: the models themselves. I wrote them once by email if they were going to stock Atlantis Models and they flatly stated NO. LOL. I think they don't sell a huge selection of models because they know people just order their models online now and they don't want to be bothered visiting a hobby shop anymore. So Culttvman and Megahoby, you're probably doing better than the average hobby shop these days, Keep up the good work, fellas, LOL.

But at least they do offer a VAST selection of trains and accessories. I still like this Hobby Shop but I'm sure they got better ones in or around Central Florida.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> I still like this Hobby Shop but I'm sure they got better ones in or around Central Florida.


Sadly Colonial Photo and Hobby IS the main shop in central Florida. I've lived in the area for 40 years and have seen a lot of other shops come and go. I have not seen or heard of any other half way decent shops in the vicinity for sure. The only shop in Florida that routinely gets called out for being worth a visit is Bobe's in Pensacola. Florida is not overly abundant with good shops.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I usually visit any hobby shop that's reasonably convenient when I am on the road. I was raised in Tarpon Springs so House of Hobbies was the place to go and he was very good when I was a kid and in college. He had a huge stock of plastic kits during the 70s and 80s and I always thought that shop on Ft. Harrison was a fire hazard with no escape route. But he has aged quite a bit, as all of us have, and now is in that small shop just 2 miles from where I was raised. His stock is greatly depleted and pricing is typical. I still stop in when I am over there but usually don't find anything I want. In his prime he was much better than Colonial. A year and a half ago I stopped in a place between Largo and St. Pete. It was a hole in the wall and the overall selection was small but he did have some neat things and had some things that had just come out and couldn't even be mail ordered yet. It looked like he had a regular clientele but he wasn't making much money in the business would be my guess. Sad to see brick and mortar shops disappear but that is true of many businesses with the internet these days.

Bob K.


----------

